# Fighting Sin As Sinless Before God?



## Username3000 (Dec 30, 2018)

Is there a practical, in-the-trenches way that the truth that we are justified before God helps us daily to fight our sin?

Does the fact that we are justified sinners help us to fight remaining sin in a practical way?


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 30, 2018)

Knowledge is definitely a factor which will develop your character in holiness. For me, God thankfully took away my desires for sin very powerfully, so it was really a renewal inside of me that helped me fight for most of my walk. Although, I experienced the deep trenches of wretchedness that helped cause me to hate that way of life. Also, the means of Grace are a primary way to wage war. But yes, knowing who we are in Christ will help our daily living. We see in the letters of Paul how we are to put off evil, and put on holiness because of our right standing with God. As well, when God gave the Israelites the Ten Commandments, He first reminded them of how He saved them, therefore they should respond to Him and His commands.

I would add as well that the truth sets us free. The more we engage with the truth and respond to it, the more we are conformed to it.


----------



## jw (Dec 30, 2018)

Of course, because mortification may only properly be carried out by faith. I would suggest Walter Marshall's book _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_ with regard to this subject.


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 30, 2018)

It makes a huge difference for me in being able to pray and know that God hears when I ask for forgiveness and help, even though I haven't performed well. And I can't fight sin without God giving me His goodness.


----------

